# Aquarium cabinet



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

As I stated in the Cantilever table thread I am also building an aquarium cabinet in AWO. I started on Tuesday after machining all the wood up along with the table. First job was to make the four legs and rout grooves to accommodate the panels.

The rails have a rebate for the panels.

While the panels were in the clamps I had a test fit of the ends to get the exact size for the panels.

Once the panels were ready I cut them to size and made a template for the design. then using the router and a guide bush I routed out the design on each one.

After a good sanding I assembled the end panels and put them aside to dry. While these were in the clamps i made a start on the frame for the canopy. This is a simple mitred frame reinforced with biscuits.

With the end panels out of the clamps I gave them a clean up, and then assembled the rails and left them in the clamps.


I won't get anything done on these tomorrow as I am out on a job but will continue again on Wednesday.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice woodworking there Alan!!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Lee, but I am sorry to say it has been one of those days today! those ones that seem like you don't get a lot done although you have been working all day! that said I did make a mistake which cost me quite a bit of time when the router slipped while I was routing the detail on the hood! :fie: I shall post some shots of that tomorrow.  I did manage to get the pieces for the back panel in the clamps.

These will be fitted in two sections to make things easier for assembly. While they were in the clamps I gave the top a good sanding and put a bull nose on the edges. 

I shall fit this last to allow me access into the interior for fitting the shelf and divider. I also got the up stand assembled which will be screwed to the top to encase the tank. Also after my co*k up I managed to rectify it and re-assemble the hood frame. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Gary_nc (Jan 20, 2010)

You are doing some very nice work!!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

What size tank will this be? I've been on the fence with building a new stand for my 90g and I like the looks of the work, the style, and the under tank access. I'd also be interested in the planed filtration and the routing of hoses and such.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well Patrick, the tank measures 54" wide 24" deep and 27" high. I am not sure about the filtration and such as this is for a customer. I do know the pumps will be housed in the bottom left hand side of the cabinet as i will be cutting a hole there for the pipes. There is also slots cut into the rear of the hood for the pipes and to allow ventilation. 
Been so busy today i almost forgot to take any WIP shots, sorry,  I did remember to take a shot of my mistake though.  

I made the mistake of making a template out of sections and one of them moved! oh well I will know next time. I did get it done in the end but had to do a lot of sanding to remove the burning at the corners.

Strangely though the designs on the sides went without a hitch. I got the back panel fitted today along with the up-stand and the canopy frame re-assembled after the accident. I cut slots in the top of the frame and made some buttons to hold the top on. The plinth is now fitted to the bottom and all of the outside has been sanded to 240 grit. I also machined up some more Oak for the bottom and the divider and shelf. Had to dash off to see a customer tonight so I didn't get any more photos but will update with some tomorrow.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Alan. I always enjoy your posts and figuring out how you got things done. You set a good standard.

Darryl


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

mailee said:


> Well Patrick, the tank measures 54" wide 24" deep and 27" high. ...


Big boy ~570L (150g over here). Guess I don't need to remind you you're looking at 570 kg (1250lb) when full. If it begins to rack at all, it'll keep going.

I skimmed over the thread and didn't see what you planned for finish.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I certainly hope it doesn't rack with all the reinforcement Patrick. The finish will be a 2K clear coat with a slight sheen as this will protect the oak better with water involved. I spent a lot of today machining up some more of the Oak to make the interior sections and the lid. As I mentioned yesterday I got the top and the up-stand completed along with the back panel fitted.

I also got the hood frame finished ready for sanding (After mangling the first attempt)

I finished off the day getting some more oak in clamps ready for the morning.

Tomorrow will see me fitting the top to the hood and the interior of the cabinet....hopefully.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I had a pretty busy day today and got the bottom fitted to the cabinet.

Here is a shot of the underside where the centre section will transfer the weight through to the floor.

With the divider installed it is looking more the part now.

While the shelf was in a glue up I started on the hood. After sanding all the boards flat I cut sliding dovetail slots into the underside and inserted some splines to stop the top from racking in use.

these are held with a drop of glue on one end and a brad in the other just for luck. :lol: when this was completed I ran a round over on all the edges. 
I attached the frame to the top with screws and elongated the holes to allow for movement, hopefully all this work will ensure there will be no twisting in the top. 
The hood is now finished ready for hinging and a finish.

The hood frame will then split when hinged like this.

I left the shelf and the doors in the clamps ready for starting on monday....I am having a well earned break tomorrow.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, Alan, take a break.

You have earned it.....


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Got on extremely well today and had a late night due to applying the finish. My first job today was to make the doors.

After cutting the shelf to size and installing the divider I started on the finish. 

By the end of the evening I had it all coated up. 

I now have the hinges to fit and the handles and cut a hole into the back panel. I might get that done tomorrow but I am going to get some more work done on the table as the customer is chomping at the bit. :blink:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Many years ago I built an aquarium cabinet for one of my sons and had problems with the top section of the cabinet above the aquarium. High humidity from the open top tank caused excessive swelling of the wood and cracked the cabinet joints. You should advise your customer of this possibility and recommend that they close the top of the tank with glass or plastic panels to keep the moisture from affecting the wood. Even after doing this with his aquarium my son still had problems due to the necessary openings for the hoses, heater, etc. We ended up installing a very small muffin fan at the top rear of the cabinet to force some room air into the space above the top of the aquarium. This finally stopped the wood expansion, but the damage had already been done. I later made a new replacement top (slightly taller) to replace the original. My new top design provided better mounting space inside for the fan and openings in the sides to allow much better air flow through the space between the cabinet top and the aquarium top. Sorry, no pictures. This was many (30?) years ago.

Charley


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes Charley that is the one thing that concerns me with the top. I have fitted dovetail splines across the grain of the top and a frame around it with slotted holes to allow for movement. I have also given the whole thing two good coats of a 2K lacquer hoping this will help to keep the moisture at bay. After this lot it is in the lap of the gods.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Most tank stands I've used (now that I think about it, I think it's all) have had open tops. No such problems and the substrate in the tank will obscure the opening. It's almost a necessity with tanks with bottom drilled plumbing holes.

Of course the wishes of the customer is always the over riding factor.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> Many years ago I built an aquarium cabinet for one of my sons and had problems with the top section of the cabinet above the aquarium. High humidity from the open top tank caused excessive swelling of the wood and cracked the cabinet joints. ...
> 
> Charley


I have had aquaria for several years, and the simple fact is that you will always have some level of water causing damage somewhere, regardless of the material used. Even aluminium will "corrode" over time. It is more a point of managing than preventing, and allowing maintenance/repairs/replacement to be relatively painless.

Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well the cabinet is now finished. 

I cut the hole into the back for the pipes and mounted the top on now I have finished on the inside.

I also got the hood finished after hinging the lid and fitting some stays.


I am pretty sure the customer will be happy with it.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Got this delivered to the shop today and got a good shot of it with the tank in place.

The shop owner was impressed and said they sometimes get calls for hand made stands and he will be in touch in the future.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Alan, the finished product is looking good, and is worthy of quite a few more sales. 

If I can be bold enough to make a suggestion, before you start your next aquarium cabinet, have a good look at an aquarium that has been in use for a while, particularly at the top where the hoses and pipes go, and where the fish are fed. If it were me I would be making a plastic sleeve or similar where the pipes go as there is always water around the pipes. I would anticipate that the people who would get you to custom build a stand would have external pumps and filtration. Since these typically turn the water in a tank over several times in an hour, a 1200mm tank (4ft) would pump the equivalent of 20-30,000 litres (4-6000 gallons) a day, every day. With that much water, there will be a leak or condensation travelling by capillary action up the pipes, (yes, I did mean UP, not down) or something similar to put water in the vicinity of the pipes, and it particularly seems to collect around the pipe bends. This will give you some idea of what needs extra protection to give the cabinet longevity.

Darryl


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Great job on that aquarium stand/cabinet. It looks well crafted and great with the natural stain and finish. Better looking than the ones with paint.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done, Alan.


----------

